# Ducato electric wing mirror, need help with the wiring.



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

We have a Geist Spirit 2005 motorhome, Based on a Fiat 2.8 JTD cab. The drivers door long arm electric mirror has never worked, I have recently repaired the motors but have now found there is no power to them. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the joy stick motor controller?
Also we would be very grateful if anyone has any info. as to the model of mirror, we have trawed the net and not found any that look like ours, we suspect it is a truck model?.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The wires in the mirrors are prone to shorting where they flex at the joints. This can cause the fuse to blow. Have you checked the fuse?


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

*FUSE?*

The nearside mirror works OK, so we assume fuse probably OK. Is there a seperate fuse for the offside mirror, if so does anyone know where it is? Thanks


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is the mirror mounted to the door if so, check the wiring where it goes back to the van body. I had a previous van electric window go down, when I inspected the bunch of wires between the door and body, where it flexes I discovered a broken wire, it happened a couple of times.
Tim


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The wiring is very poor on the Ducato. So start at the mirror with a multi meter to check for breaks and work back.

Sometimes fuses look ok so either test the fuse or try a replacement to rule it out 100% .


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes the mirror is on the door .The group of wires from the switch to the mirror are housed externally(between the door and the two ikj motor actuator housings in a heat shrinked sleeving and internally are bound into a black fabric wiring harness with the window control wiring and the mirror heater circuits. The harness connects to the mirror control switch via a 12 pin plug. The external sleeving is undamaged but we will check the wires inside for continuity. In order to do the continuity check I need to know which 7 pins are connected to the drivers side mirror motors.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ditto.

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not a truck mirror its a pickup mirror they have long arms as the pickup body is wider than the cab, i dont know how to make a link but google wingmirrorman and he will have everthing you need at a fraction of Fiat price.Edit just looked £131 complete long arm heated mirror.


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi All
We have had a reply fro Australia via the Fiat forum with the wiring diagram and colours. See attachments 
We will let you know how we get on, Regards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The mirror is a standard Fiat ducato one, it is just the arms which are longer, and virtually unobtainable, so if you do happen to break them make sure you pick up all the pieces as the welder will need them 

I have a mirror and extension arms which I need to get onto Ebay, the arms have been welded.

This is a good source for mirrors


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Bit late on the ball Kev already told him that!


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Success we have got the main mirror working, found there was a connector missing behind the door panel. The new brass geared linkage and ball joint from the motor to the gimbel works well, I've just got to get back in the workshop and make a new set of gears for the supplemetary mirror. Losing the will!!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

If it helps the bottom mirror motors are the same as on a Fiat Multipla, when I needed a replacement I found one cheap on eBay and took a gamble as a Ducato one was impossible to find cheap.
All you need to do is swap the ring that goes between the motors and mirror as it is slightly different but is a straight swap.

James


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks JP, that could save us a lot of time, next stop ebay. I'll let you know how we get on . Regards


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sideways said:


> Bit late on the ball Kev already told him that!


Smartarse :lol: :lol: that's what happens when you just answer the OP, still better being told twice than not at all, and it serves as a confirmation too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jancorb said:


> I've just got to get back in the workshop and make a new set of gears for the supplemetary mirror. Losing the will!!!


Be glad you have the ability, you're most likely the only one on here actually could, let alone know how.


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Kev, but we are taking JP's advice and have ordered a Fiat multipla motor for £14.99 from ebay, I will let you know how we get on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jancorb said:


> Thanks Kev, but we are taking JP's advice and have ordered a Fiat multipla motor for £14.99 from ebay, I will let you know how we get on.


Yes, a good tip that, I wonder how many more gems like that there are out there, we get the odd request for which car/van did my Hymer wipers come from, but because no one thought to check while you could still buy them, it's a mystery, someone should set up a cross reference database for stuff like that.


----------



## jancorb (Feb 27, 2009)

The Fiat Multipla motor arrived today and we have now got a fully working Fiat Ducato electric mirror. Thank you JP you have saved hours of work. 
Kev, I think your idea of a cross reference system would be great, these handy tips from members of the forums represents a wealth of experience.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jancorb said:


> Kev, I think your idea of a cross reference system would be great, these handy tips from members of the forums represents a wealth of experience.


Thanks, but it's unlikely to happen as firstly you have to overcome the apathy of the owners of Hymers etc to actually do the research on their own vans to find out which parts are used from which vehicles and the part numbers, then you need someone to correlate it all into a easy to use database, then the database needs to be accessible to the membership, with the ability to add newer info as this problem is only going to get worse as Hymer etc decide to use parts from even more vehicles.

And of course it needs someone to double check all the info so no one buys the wrong parts based on incorrect information in the database.

So we're stuck with the present system where we just ask the forum, and have to decide which reply is the accurate one, if you get an answer at all, as sometimes no one knows as the van is too old.


----------

